
How I decide between many programming languages - Bl4ckb0ne
https://drewdevault.com/2019/09/08/Enough-to-decide.html
======
cosmojg
Have other prolific programmers made lists like this? I'd love to read
something which gets into the real nitty gritty.

------
ncmncm
A willingness to code C but not C++ is just silliness. You can complain that
the language is too big, but everything in it is there to solve serious
engineering problems. Complaining about it just shows you are not serious
about engineering.

It's OK not to be serious about engineering. Most people aren't, and don't
want to be. The honest thing is to say so, instead of complaining about the
language.

------
oyebenny
The bit on PHP is quite funny. Wish employers and managers knew this.

~~~
lone_haxx0r
To paraphrase a comment that I read on Hacker News: "I don't care. If there
comes another piece of shit language that makes me money, I'll use it"

~~~
rkangel
It depends at what abstraction level of problem solving you work at. Some
people work at the 'we need programmers to implement x feature on our system
using y language' level, and that quote is appropriate. There are people that
make a lot of money maintaining COBOL systems for banks, that we all benefit
from.

Some work at the 'there is this problem, what do we build to solve it?' level
(myself usually included). In that case you have more scope to choose the
right tool for the job, and a lot of the time the tradeoff is not favourable
for PHP past the first week.

